# Solar



## James Cann (May 26, 2018)

Hi, I just finished installing solar panels on my 2003 Rexhall Aerbus. It says that I should disable the 12 volt converter while using the inverter so I don't waste the stored electricity in my batteries. I located the converter, it's behind the circuit breaker panel under the fridge. I didn't find a fuse that disables it other than the big circuit breaker that supplies the receptacles. Is this the way to disable it? If so it appears it will disable the 110v receptacles also. Thanks for your help.
Jim


----------



## Bigbillsd (May 26, 2018)

I will be general here as there isn't a make or model number for us to give relevant information.    I don't even know if you have a separate converter or if its built into the inverter.    The converter "shouldn't" have anything to do with your 120v outlets.  That's realm of your inverter.     I would think there would be a switch on the converter to turn it off.  But again,  I cannot look at a manual due to not knowing a make/model number.  
That being said,  I cannot think of any reason to disable your converter due to solar charging your batteries.  I do not shut off my inverter converter.   You might want to turn off your panels when you want to run your converter to bulk charge them.  The panel voltage might fool with the converter so I thinks your batteries are already charged up due to the voltage on the cabling, which is coming from the panels/controller.


----------



## James Cann (May 26, 2018)

Bill, once again it's a Rexhall 2003 Aerbus 32ft. They don't supply manuals or wiring diagrams to be able to diagnose wiring problems. The converter came with the rv to charge the batteries while plugged in to shore power or using the generator. I was told and also read that it's a waste to run the converter to charge the batteries while the solar panels are doing the same thing. That's why I decided to find out how to shut off the converter while I am on solar and the inverter is supplying 110 volts to the rv.


----------



## Bigbillsd (May 27, 2018)

I must be missing something.   The converter can't possibly run off the inverted power coming from the batteries it's supposed to charge.  That would be a real snafu.  So I am not quite sure why something is telling you to turn off the converter, it should only be powered by the genny or shore power.  So nothing would be wasted..


----------



## James Cann (May 27, 2018)

I must be doing something odd. To use inverted power from my batteries let say dry camping at night, I plug the large cable from the rv that usually plugs into shore power to the inverter. When doing this everything turns on as if I just plugged the rv to shore power. This turns on the converter. This is what I was told not to do.


----------



## Bigbillsd (May 28, 2018)

Jim, That sounds more like the manufacturer did something odd or there is an easy access switch to disable it.   Why would they wire it so the converter tries to charge the batteries from the inverter pulling power from those same batteries... 

I just took a gander at the IRv2 website and there is a Rexhall motor home owners forum.   I bet they know exactly how yours is supposed to work, and probably also know where you can get the manuals for your equipment.   Good Luck!  -Bill


----------



## James Cann (May 28, 2018)

Thanks Bill, I'll give it a try. Sorry I wasn't so clear at the beginning of my questions.
Jim


----------

